# Galvanized Metal Ceiling



## McbUSA (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello, I have a job coming up where I need to spray an entire ceiling, metal trusses, sheet metal ceiling, duct work etc... all going black. It is all bare galvanized metal, except the trusses that were factory primed.

My sales rep at my paint store (Dulux) said to go directly with DryFall Wet Mix (pre-mixed black), no priming necessary. 

I have read that there is the potential of peeling when applying DryFall directly to a galvanized metal ceiling. 

How would you go about this project? I'll attach a photo. 

Thanks, I appreciate it.


Edit: I assume this is the paint he is referring to. https://www.dulux.ca/PPG/Dulux/Media/tds/10112-Spraymaster-Dryfall.pdf?ext=.pdf


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Dulux has some quality metal, and galvanized primers.
I think it's in the Xpert line


----------



## McbUSA (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks mate, I don't doubt your right. But after doing more research into the Glidden Flat DryFall I'm going to spray, it says that it can be used to prime galvanized metal as an undercoat itself, so I should be okay. I hope :notworthy:.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

McbUSA said:


> Thanks mate, I don't doubt your right. But after doing more research into the Glidden Flat DryFall I'm going to spray, it says that it can be used to prime galvanized metal as an undercoat itself, so I should be okay. I hope :notworthy:.


Get your rep to sign off on it first


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I have done a few decks with Dulux Pre-tinted black dryfall without primer and never had a problem. 









This deck was done 4 years ago and still looks good to this day.









This one was painted a few weeks ago


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Get your rep to spec it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Ive used glidden dryfall once. 

And only once. 

Not a fan of it. 

On sprayfoam deck and it rained black on the floor. Product wouldnt dry and couldnt hold aggressive coats.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

As long the galvanized ceiling is free of coil coatings or residual oils from the galvanized process a water based dryfall will be fine. I would always spec an SSPC-SP-1 Oil and grease removal first. Epoxy ester dryfalls work well too but they smell horrible. I had a major failure on a very large galvanized deck because the contractor did not follow my specification which required oil and grease removal first prior to application of water-based dryfall. If it is older galvanized make sure you don't have any dust or other contaminants that would compromise adhesion. We did a very large golf center that had brand new bright shiny galvanized corrugated decking and applied one coat of black latex dry fall and it turned out awesome. One thing I am always cautious about on galvanized decking is thermal shock. Thermal shock occurs when the decking gets cold rapidly and shocks the coating and it falls like snow. Depends if there is any insulation in the ceiling up to the roof deck.


----------



## Charles G (Aug 6, 2021)

Your store guy is wrong. I own a $1.2 million painting company. Here’s what you use.

1) First, clean it either by hand or with air sprayer. (Don’t power wash obviously… electrical and rust hazard).

2) Prime with Sherwin-Williams KEMBOND, it’s an oil-based high bonding industrial metal primer. It sticks to both galvanized and non-galvanized metal. Let it cure at least 24 hours before painting. I personally have our guys wait 48. Best results.

3) Topcoat paint 2-3 coats as needed with either dryfall or better yet, DTM

the Kembond can usually be tinted to the color you need, or at least close. If you can’t get it close then just stick to white or light gray primer


----------



## CatJP (Jun 28, 2021)

How old is the ceiling. If it has been up for a couple of years I would just go with the dry-fall. If it is new I would use a good primer first


----------

